# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Σπαζοκεφαλια - Γιατι δεν λειτουργει σωστα η επικοινωνια μεταξυ 2 δικτυων μεσω Wifi

## Johny

Πρωτη απορια:

Υπαρχουν 2 σπιτια με wifi ap που τα συνδεουν μεταξυ τους..

*Home 1* -> (ενα modem router)Switch -> Wifi Client -- Wifi Ap <-- Switch(κανονικο) -- PC <--* Home 2*
Οσο ειχα απενεργοποιημενο το *WPA2* ολα λειτουργουσαν κανονικα και εβλεπα τα pc απο το ενα σπιτι στο αλλο.. ping κλπ...
Οταν ενεργοποιουσα το authentication *WPA2* κλπ τοτε το *home2* εβλεπε και pingαρε τα παντα στο *home 1* αλλα δεν συνεβαινε το αναποδο!
Θα ηθελα να ξερω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο!!! 

Η μεγαλη απορια τωρα που δε μπορω να κατανοησω με τιποτα και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας

Παρακατω ειναι ενα σκιτσο για να γινω λιγο πιο κατανοητος 

network.jpg

Στο* Home 1* 
ειναι ενα DSL Router (10.2.2.1/24)
ενα pc 10.2.2.10 και alias ip 10.2.5.10
ενα wifi tp-link ap (acting as ap) 10.2.2.4 gateway: 10.2.2.1
και ενα switch



Στο *home 2* 
Ενα dsl router (10.2.5.1/24)
ειναι ενα *pc 10.2.5.5* και alias ip 10.2.2.30 
και *wifi ubiquinti airgrid m2 10.2.2.29* *gateway: 10.2.2.1* <---(προσοχη...ip και gw απτο δικτυο του *home1*!!!)

Υποσημειωση: Το router του οτε δινει την δυνατοτητα να κοψει το dhcp σε καποια πορτα και ετσι δεν υπαρχει κανενα conflict μεταξυ των 2 δικτυων!
Ως εδω ολα καλα, Ολοι οι υπολογιστες βλεπουν απο τη μια πλευρα την αλλη κανονικα routers/modems/pcs τα παντα/ networking/filesharing/nebios ολα τελεια..

ΜΕ αυτο το setup εαν το home 2 πηγαινε και αλλαζε απλα το gateway στον υπολογιστη του απο *10.2.5.1* σε *10.2.2.1* επερνε κανονικα ιντερνετ... 
Εαν το *home 1* ομως εκανε το ιδιο απο *10.2.2.1* σε *10.2.5.1* δεν επερνε ιντερνετ!!! 
O router του *home 2* απαντουσε σε pings, σε αφηνε να δεις το δικτυο απο πισω του οπως ειπα πιο πανω σαν switch/bridge ολα δουλευουν τελεια αλλα δεν εδινε
routing για ιντερνετ για κανενα λογο! 

Οταν λοιπον αλλαξα την ΙΡ στο *Ubiquinti* στο* home 2* και του εδωσα του δικου του δικτυου ΙΡ διευθυνση και gateway το μοντεμ απο πισω του τοτε το *home1*
μπορουσε πια να κανει το ιδιο...

Και εδω ειναι που σπαω το κεφαλι μου.Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο; Αφου τα wifi αυτα δουλευουν σε bridge mode...
Βλεπω το ρουτερ πισω του κανονικα,μπαινω στο web management,το pingαρω ,περνα κ απο αυτο κ βλεπω το δικτυο στο switch του..
τι παρεμβαλει και μου κοβει το routing συγκεκριμενα προς το ιντερνετ? 

Το *ubiquinti* εχει 3 επιλογες να δουλεψει σαν bridge, router, soho router και το εχω σε bridge.. Επισης και πριν βαλω το *ubiquinti* με ενα απλο access point της *planet* συνεβαινε το ιδιο.. 
Δοκιμαζωντας απο το *Ηοme1* να περνει απο το *home 2* internet εκανα ενα traceroute και παλι με κουφανε το εξης... 
1 2 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.2.5.4 (απο που κι ωσπου βγαινει σαν route/hop το wifi bridge?)
2 2 ms 1 ms  3 ms 10.2.5.1
3 32 ms 32 ms 32 ms 80.106.108.43

Αρχιζει κατι και μου βρωμαει και λεω μα πως γινεται να παρεμβαλει το Ubiquinti Wifi/client με το modem/router του ΟΤΕ? 
κοιταω λοιπον και ριχνω μια ματια στα ARP και βλεπω το εξης:
10.2.5.1 dc-9f-db-06-c2-ce dynamic (<-- η ΙΡ ανηκει στον router του οτε που πεφτουν ολα πανω)
10.2.5.4 dc-9f-db-06-c2-ce dynamic (<-- η ΙΡ ανηκει στο ubiquinti wifi-client) 
10.2.5.5 dc-9f-db-06-c2-ce dynamic (<-- η ΙΡ ανηκει στο απεναντι PC)
και η mac γενικοτερα ανηκει στο ubiquinti wifi-client

( πανω σ αυτο πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει και λιγο σχεση επισης με το προβλημα 1 που εθεσα... οταν απενεργοποιουσα το WPA2 εβλεπα 2 mac συνδεμενες στο ΑΡ (και οχι δεν ηταν ασχετη η 2η ηταν απτο απεναντι δικτυο) οταν το ενεργοποιουσα εβλεπα 1..)

Και να πεταξω και μια βλακεια ; να δω αν ψαχνω σωστα..εχει αυτο να κανει καθολου με το *Spanning Tree Protocol?*

----------


## trendy

Κλασσικό πρόβλημα με τα μόντεμ-ρούτερ. Δεν κάνουν ΝΑΤ όλη την εξερχόμενη κίνηση, αλλά κοιτάζουν αν προέρχεται και από το υποδίκτυο του μόντεμ-ρούτερ.
cf84cf83ceb1cebacf89cebdceb1cf82.jpg

----------


## denlinux

Βάλε δυο mikrotik (ένα σε κάθε σπίτι) και bridgαρε τα modem/router του παρόχου σου.

----------


## Johny

μα ερχοταν απο το ιδιο υποδικτυο... δλδ στο σπιτι Β που ηταν το ρουτερ εχει το 10.2.5.1 σαν ip και εγω στο σπιτι Α στο pc μου το 10.2.5.10! δεν εχω βαλει 2η ΙΡ στα modem...

----------


## Johny

πως εννοεις να γινει το bridging?? 
Επισης δεν θελω mikrotikia κλπ..θελω να ειμαι και στο ιδιο δικτυο ακριβως για να χω netbios/filesharing κλπ να βλεπω ολα τα broadcast (για να βλεπουν και οι τηλεορασεις πχ το DLNA server κλπ)

----------


## Space

μηπως εχει πουθενα ενεργοποιημενο καποιο απο τα ρουτερ σου κανενα firewall?

----------


## Johny

οχι, οπως εξηγησα, εαν στο wifi client του home2 βγαλω το gateway τοτε δεν περνω ιντερνετ στο home1. 
ολα παιζονται απο το wifi client το οποιο πρεπει να χει δηλωμενο gateway για να αφησει να περασει το ιντερνετ!!!!

----------


## gvaf

Με αυτό το χαμό θα πρέπει να κρατάς σημειώσεις για το τι έχεις κάνει για να θυμάσαι μετά από ένα μήνα.
Αν τα 2 Wireless τα είχες mikrotik, θα είχες τελειώσει τώρα. 
Και σιγά τη διαφορά στα λεφτά.

----------


## chrismarine

μήπως υπάρχει καμιά επιλογή isolation στο ap που είναι ενεργοποιημένη ?

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το πρόβλημα αλλά θυμάμαι πως το airos έχει θέμα με το layer 2 που μερικός αντιμετωπίζετε με την ενεργοποίηση του wireless system distribution (wds).

----------


## Johny

> Με αυτό το χαμό θα πρέπει να κρατάς σημειώσεις για το τι έχεις κάνει για να θυμάσαι μετά από ένα μήνα.
> Αν τα 2 Wireless τα είχες mikrotik, θα είχες τελειώσει τώρα. 
> Και σιγά τη διαφορά στα λεφτά.


Ναι αλλα θα δουλευαν καθαρα σε bridge? Θελω να χω netbios και στα 2 σπιτια...




> μήπως υπάρχει καμιά επιλογή isolation στο ap που είναι ενεργοποιημένη ?


Οχι ειναι κλειστη,αλλα αυτο απο οσο θυμαμαι αφορα την επικοινωνια μεταξυ των clients που ειναι στο ιδιο AP

----------


## Johny

> Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το πρόβλημα αλλά θυμάμαι πως το airos έχει θέμα με το layer 2 που μερικός αντιμετωπίζετε με την ενεργοποίηση του wireless system distribution (wds).


*Θεοοοοοοοοςςςςς αυτο ηταν.και δεν ειχα προσεξει και την επιλογη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
Τωρα και ολες οι mac στο arp ερχονται οι πραγματικες! 
Το προβλημα βεβαια συναιβενε και με ενα Access Point της planet που ειχα οπου το συγκεκριμενο ειδικα θα επρεπε να παιζει γιατι ηταν και switch μαζι!! Ποιος ξερει γιατι τωρα παντως με το WDS λυθηκε και ετσι! 
Αρα ολο το θεμα ειναι με το αν μπορουν να κανουν σωστα layer 2 bridge τα μηχανακια... Και δεν με αφηνε να βγω γιατι μου εκοβε το route και ηθελε Gateway. Τωρα παιζει και χωρις το gateway!

----------

